# Polo 6R TSI Halogen headlight unit to Third party HID/DRL unit...error concerns? Impossible mod?



## Hail22 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello, 

First time poster long time lurker. 

I have a few questions with regards to the polo TSI I'm looking online at a 3rd party mod that has DRLs/Angel Eyes with HIDS. 

Now with regards to Australia the ADR states that a vehicle with HIDS must have auto washers, leveling system, ballast etc etc. 

Is there a way for me to install this item without the HIDS and retrofit it with the Halogen unit? (I believe its the same size/dimensions inside the housing unit. 

My fears are light seperation/splitting due to the Glass projector dome as well as some error codes "Light out" concerns, the DRLs being vampires and sucking the life out of my Battery. 


Does anyone have some hints/tips on how to avoid/rectify possible fault scenarios? 

Kind Regards, 

Hail 

P.S Here is a photo of the headlights in question that i would like to purchase/install.


----------

